# Zwickey Broadheads



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I have some Zwickey Eskilites, 135gr (actually 147gr- I weighed them). Who here shoots Zwickeys, and what do you think of them? Have yours been heavier than stated? :ranger:


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been using Eskimos for the last 5 years.

They run a little heavy until I sharpen them myself. They ship a tad rough and I tend to like a razor edge, rather than just a sharp/rough edge. By the time I'm done, they all tend to dial in correctly.


----------



## sling stick (Jun 2, 2011)

I have heard mixed reviews of them and i have seen where they bend quite easy. I have heard alot of good things about the Magnus II....6 pack for 30 bucks.... and great reviews and they have a bleeder. Mine shoot about an inch higher than my field points at 20 yds


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

When it comes to tips curling, Magnus are more likely to have a tip curl than a Zwickey. 

When I was starting out in bowhunting 47 years ago; Bear Razorheads, Zwickeys and Pearson Deadheads were the predominant broadheads of the time period. I've used both Razorheads and Zwickeys and I never had a tip curl with either of these two broadheads.


----------



## sabbatoy (Feb 15, 2007)

Zwickeys run a tad heavier than listed on my scales, but no issues....Killed my first few deer with them and still use them on my woodies with my Thunderstick longbow.......


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

one of the truly great heads.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I shoot the delta which are 175 grs but my scale say 170 gr. But fly good for me. A few grs shouldn,t make any difference


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Agree with Night wing, I have used zwickeys for both compounds and all my stick bows. The only heads I have that have failed is when I hit rock with them on a pass threw! I bought the stone and file sharpeners that true angle makes, I glue either Delta's or Eskimos on steel adapters to make the weight I need, then sharpen with the files and finish on the stone. The weight of the heads very about 3 to 5 grains which is a big help only because you do take off some weight getting to the desired razor edge.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, I've never had one fold or bend either.
Lots of shots. Lots of animals.

If they were substandard, I wouldn't use them.


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

kraven said:


> Yeah, I've never had one fold or bend either.
> Lots of shots. Lots of animals.
> 
> If they were substandard, I wouldn't use them.


If they were substandard, they wouldnt have been around for the several decades.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

An even better point.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

From personal experience I know of two bowhunters that shot game and the BH blew apart impeding penetration. Those could have been lemons, but there are alot better made BH today than zwickeys.


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Of the two heads that allegedly blew apart, were they shot from a stickbow or compound? What size head? What size adapter was used?What kind of game?


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

dragonheart said:


> From personal experience I know of two bowhunters that shot game and the BH blew apart impeding penetration. Those could have been lemons, but there are alot better made BH today than zwickeys.


Older Zwickeys were not copper brazed just spot welded so they could split, however they were still no slouch and most breakage incidents were likely due to glue bond failure, a failure at the glue bond can allow the taper or adapter to drive forward like a wedge splitting the head from the rear. This can still be accomplished with a copper brazed laminated head of almost any manufacture, but the copper brazed heads are much tougher. Zwickey heads have been copper brazed nearly 10 years now, and competing similar heads even longer than that.

I believe you would be very hard pressed to find a better head than a Zwickey, especially for the price.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Just my personal opinion. . .You can't buy a better Cut on Contact broadhead. Tough, dependable, sharp, And even in the color of green to match in with your camo. . .:smile: .


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

Slowbow, that was where I was going the questions. I have seen some 11/32 adapters used on 5/16 BH's and on a real hard hit the adapter works like a splitting maul pulling the head apart. I still have a bunch of the older eskimos and only had one split apart on rock when shot out of a compound.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Great heads with a long and very successful history . I have used them on and off for 25 years and never had a problem .


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

AReric said:


> I have some Zwickey Eskilites, 135gr (actually 147gr- I weighed them). Who here shoots Zwickeys, and what do you think of them? Have yours been heavier than stated? :ranger:


I shoot them if I've not any snuffers... I've hunted with them in the past and still have a dozen or so around of various weights and diameters. Tough head. I've never seen any curl, but I've had em go dullish on lava and they are kinda easy to get sharp enough to get back to hunting with...

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

SlowBowInMO said:


> Older Zwickeys were not copper brazed just spot welded so they could split, however they were still no slouch and most breakage incidents were likely due to glue bond failure, a failure at the glue bond can allow the taper or adapter to drive forward like a wedge splitting the head from the rear. This can still be accomplished with a copper brazed laminated head of almost any manufacture, but the copper brazed heads are much tougher. Zwickey heads have been copper brazed nearly 10 years now, and competing similar heads even longer than that.
> 
> I believe you would be very hard pressed to find a better head than a Zwickey, especially for the price.


That is what is most important, how much they cost? The most important part of a hunting arrow is the broadhead. Buy the best you can get. Cut corners on cost in another area.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

I think you're using cheap and inexpensive interchangeably. 
The Zwickeys aren't cheap heads. They're inexpensive.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

kraven said:


> I think you're using cheap and inexpensive interchangeably.
> The Zwickeys aren't cheap heads. They're inexpensive.


Exactly! 

Zwickeys have been around since 1938. I think that speaks volumes to their quality. It's also nice to see that they haven't jumped on the latest bandwagon where folks seem to think they have to spend $10 to nearly $40 each for quality broadheads. A high sticker price may make the buyer feel good, but it has nothing to do with quality.

The gentleman who mentioned copper brazing was correct. I used both Eskimos and Deltas for several years and killed more than a few deer with them. Never a problem, and they always mounted, sharpened, and flew great. They're an excellent broadhead.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I used Zwickey Eskimos and Deltas for quite a while. I've taken moose, black bear and a Kodiak brown bear with them mounted on Port Orford cedar shafting. The only time I've seen one curl was when a deer wouldn't stand still for the shot and I managed to arrow a boulder instead. I sharpened mine with a file and also made a small chisel point.


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

Last year I got the guys in the metallurgy lab at work run hardness test on Magnus and Zwickey heads I had. I had some 20 year old Zwickeys and some present ones. the Magnus were all about 5 years old. The Zwickeys were harder49-50 Rockwell and of the six heads, new and old, there was only a two point spread in hardness. The Manus ran 41-46 rockwell. I have only shot a few animals with the Magnus and none have failed. I have shot probably 50+ animals with the Zwickeys and have never had a single failure. That has been my experience.... as they say, your milage may vary.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

> there was only a two point spread in hardness.


that's some really amazing quality control they got there at Zwickey. I expected them to be hard, but never expected their metal to be that consistent.
props to them.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

WoW, Thanks for this thread,I got ahold of some older ones and did some rudementary testing on my own, I shoot a bit more bow weight than average and two of the three gave up the ghost, so I moved on to something else, but I'm sure they were'nt the copper brazed ones so I'll get some new ones to try, Thanks........oh and thought about trying the new eclipse heads too...my go to heads have been the old discontinued machined G-5 B52's, and although they are very tough, they seem rather small, and with the bows I shoot I would like something a little more substantial......


----------



## knavedave (Aug 29, 2012)

sling stick said:


> I have heard mixed reviews of them and i have seen where they bend quite easy. I have heard alot of good things about the Magnus II....6 pack for 30 bucks.... and great reviews and they have a bleeder. Mine shoot about an inch higher than my field points at 20 yds




Hahaha. Good one. I have shot Zwickey no mercy single bevels and eskimos. Tough as nails. Way better than the Magnus garbage I tried when i started archery.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I shot them for many years and still have some around 

They are a good head and when sharp work as well as any other 2 blade


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

I shot my first trad. deer (100" 10 pt.) last year with the Eskilite 2-blade. Complete pass thru at 15 yds,from 45# recurve. I found mine weighed around 145-147 grains also.


----------



## Ghost Dancer (Sep 21, 2008)

I have killed a bunch of deer with Zwickey broadheads. They're a good head, as good as any other two-blade heads. They have curled when I have hit a deer in the spine, but I do not consider that a failure in any way.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd sure be interested in heads that are "better". Funny, I can think of equals, but not "better".

Bowmania


----------

